# Electrical Engineering Jobs



## fanademi (Aug 23, 2010)

I am an Electrical Engineering graduate with 10 years of professional experience working in Dubai, providing services for some very prominent high rise buildings. I also have MBA degree in Project management. I got my PR under independent skilled migration. I visited Sydney in November 2009 and stayed there for a month. Lovely city. 

I am registered with many recruitment agencies and I have been applying for the openings on-line for many months now. It is to be noted that my profession is still on Critical Demand List. 

Most of migration sites write about skilled shortage in Australia and promising better life. Due to this most people leave their good jobs in other countries to put in their effort for Australia and find themselves jobless at the end. This is very obvious from the fact that when you apply for a job and find million people already standing in the queue.


----------



## jetspon (Feb 11, 2012)

someone with your expereince should find a job easily, if you dont contact me and I'll help you. Make sure your CV is "Australianized" before you sent it, that might be your problem


----------

